# easyjet



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

paddy calls easyjet to book a flight. The operator asks,
"how many people travelling with you ?"
paddy replies,
"i don't know it's your plane !"


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Brilliant!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

hahahhaa :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

